# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage David's Wed 10th Aug 7:30-9:00is



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Host for the next evening 

David Newton
107 Normans Rd
Papanui
Wed 10th Aug 7:30-9:00ish

Lithium Corolla EV 

Hi All,

Great to see any and all. If anyone wants to host a meeting as a change of scene then all you need to do is offer and it will happen.

Good to see all the new faces at the last meeting as well as those more familiar ones. 
As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been.



Best regards

David Newton


----------

